# PE Exam Location



## chess5329 (Mar 28, 2011)

Has somebody else notice they change the test location for San Diego area, Convention Center instead of Del Mar?


----------



## Xavier PE (Mar 31, 2011)

chess5329 said:


> Has somebody else notice they change the test location for San Diego area, Convention Center instead of Del Mar?


Confirmed. The Convention Center is a much better venue. Better food choices, better parking, better testing conditions...same grumpy proctors though.


----------



## chess5329 (Apr 1, 2011)

Xavier PE said:


> chess5329 said:
> 
> 
> > Has somebody else notice they change the test location for San Diego area, Convention Center instead of Del Mar?
> ...



Thanks, Xavier.

I tought it was a mistake, Why you think they change the location.......would this mean we are more applicants?


----------



## Xavier PE (Apr 5, 2011)

chess5329 said:


> Xavier PE said:
> 
> 
> > chess5329 said:
> ...


It's only a guess, but NCEES probably received several complaints. As much as we complain about the PE testing and grading process, NCEES does listen to our complaints. I know the last exam date, there were issues with the sun coming through the skylights. A guy sitting at the desk in front of me was complaining that the sun was blinding him, but the proctors would not let him move.

Of course it could always be financial since that seems to make the world turn. In either case, as I said before, the Convention Center is a much better venue.


----------



## CAPLS (Apr 6, 2011)

Xavier PE said:


> chess5329 said:
> 
> 
> > Xavier PE said:
> ...


The Board was notified that Del Mar Fairgrounds were unavailable for those dates and Convention Center was only site available. NCEES is not involved in the exam site.


----------



## Xavier PE (Apr 6, 2011)

CAPLS said:


> Xavier PE said:
> 
> 
> > chess5329 said:
> ...


...and then there's that.


----------

